# Informative Speech



## Cawolf86 (Oct 9, 2012)

Was hoping to solicit a little advice from you guys. 

I am taking a speech class right now on the side as a prerequisite for nursing school (the one I took with my B.S. was interpersonal and I need to retake an "oral" speech).

Our assignment for an informative speech is coming up and I was looking for a topic involving health, medicine, or even EMS specifically that would hold the interest of my instructor and 17-20 year old classmates for 8 minutes.

Any ideas? I was hoping to stick with our field as I already would have an established ethos due to my profession.

Here are a few ideas I was thinking of:

-CPR - Importance in the community and importance of CPR training.
-911 - What happens when you call 911?
-Chest Pain - Causes and what you should do when a loved one experiences it.

Other than I am drawing a big blank!

If you had any ideas you could share or maybe past speeches you heard I would appreciate it so much.

Thank You


----------



## Achilles (Oct 9, 2012)

How about the use of certain types of drugs and how they effect the cardiovascular system?


----------



## Cawolf86 (Oct 9, 2012)

Achilles said:


> How about the use of certain types of drugs and how they effect the cardiovascular system?



Like street drugs? This is for a general ed class at a community college.


----------



## Achilles (Oct 9, 2012)

Cawolf86 said:


> Like street drugs? This is for a general ed class at a community college.



Any drugs that you want, alcohol, o2, canabis, heroin, caffeine, vasodialators and so on. Just an idea.


----------



## abckidsmom (Oct 9, 2012)

Like red bull. And caffeine. Ibuprofen and Tylenol. Benadryl and cold meds. 

I am so amazed with how many people go through life so clueless about meds they take all the time.


----------



## STXmedic (Oct 9, 2012)

I like your first three ideas, OP. Keep it relatable to the large portion of your audience. You shouldn't have to teach your audience about one topic in order to teach them about your main topic.


----------



## Cawolf86 (Oct 9, 2012)

Achilles said:


> Any drugs that you want, alcohol, o2, canabis, heroin, caffeine, vasodialators and so on. Just an idea.



No that is an interesting thought. 

Going on my possible list.

Thanks.


----------



## Cawolf86 (Oct 9, 2012)

abckidsmom said:


> Like red bull. And caffeine. Ibuprofen and Tylenol. Benadryl and cold meds.
> 
> I am so amazed with how many people go through life so clueless about meds they take all the time.



Very true.


----------



## Cawolf86 (Oct 9, 2012)

PoeticInjustice said:


> I like your first three ideas, OP. Keep it relatable to the large portion of your audience. You shouldn't have to teach your audience about one topic in order to teach them about your main topic.



That is a good point as well. No one here will have any understanding of CV anatomy or physiology. I would need to cover that first which may derail my speech.

I was mainly worried on the CPR because it may just turn out like an AHA CPR class.


----------



## Shepard (Oct 10, 2012)

I like 911. Depending on where you are it can be pretty complicated and it's something relatable to the entire class. Many people don't know what happens when yuou call 911. On a cell phone,  land line, what to say, who's coming, how long it takes etc.


----------



## firetender (Oct 10, 2012)

What if you were to tell the truth about what it's like to be in EMS?

Like what you thought you were getting into
Like where you found out you landed
Like what it feels like to "lose" someone
Like what the career opportunities are or aren't
Like what you loved then and hate now
Like what you hated then and love now
Like what it's like to be there for others
Like how it feels to not be able to do anything

Why bore them, tell them the real story (within limits, of course!) that YOU can get excited about.

After all, we're always looking for new blood! The worst you could do is scare away some Whackers!


----------



## mycrofft (Oct 10, 2012)

Ten minutes has to be very short, you will use one in intro and half of one in closing, plus another in cumulative transitions. Not to mention breathing and the fact you must not speak nonstop. 

Hands-only CPR.


----------



## Cawolf86 (Oct 14, 2012)

firetender said:


> What if you were to tell the truth about what it's like to be in EMS?
> 
> Like what you thought you were getting into
> Like where you found out you landed
> ...



Those are some good ideas - and I am going to file them away for my persuasive speech! Thanks.


----------



## Cawolf86 (Oct 14, 2012)

mycrofft said:


> Ten minutes has to be very short, you will use one in intro and half of one in closing, plus another in cumulative transitions. Not to mention breathing and the fact you must not speak nonstop.
> 
> Hands-only CPR.



I think think is the route I am going to take.

It is an important topic that I find easy to speak about and there is a ton of free research available through _Circulation_.


----------

